# Frage zu Mora 420 Passiv



## Saberrider09 (9. April 2022)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Frage zur passiven Nutzung von einem bzw. in meinem Fall 2 Moras. Bei meinem System kommen aktuell 2 360er Radiatoren intern sowie ein 360er Mora und 1 420er Mora extern zum Einsatz. Beide Push Pull betrieb.  In meinem Bastelwahn so nenne ich es mal habe ich noch 2 weitere 420er Moras gekauft und würde die gerne integrieren. Mich würde interessieren ob jemand weiß wie sich das temperaturmäßig auswirkt wenn ich die beiden Passiv dazwischen mache. Wird das Wasser wärmer oder ändert sich eher nix? Ich kann natürlich Lüfter kaufen um die Kühlleistung  der Moras zu verbessern aber wenn es auch ohne keine Nachteile hätte würde ich die auch Passiv lassen schon wegen weniger Kabelsalat.

Mir ist bewusst das  man nicht unter Raumtemperatur kommt wenn man noch mehr Moras einsetzt, aber jetzt habe ich sie nunmal^^
Verkaufen könnte ich sie auch, aber ist nicht jedermanns Sache so einen externen Radiator oder 2 im Zimmer stehen zu haben.

Gruß David


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2022)

Warum bzw. wie in aller Welt soll denn dein Wasser _wärmer_ werden wenn du zusätzliche Radiatorfläche einbaust?

Wenn du schon zwei aktive Moras im Kreislauf hast und noch zwei weitere passiv dabeibaust ändert sich sehr wahrscheinlich temperaturseitig gar nichts weil die bereits vorhandenen MoRas schon völliger Overkill sind bzw. du schon sehr nahe an der Raumtemperatur ankommen dürftest mit deinem Wasser. Das einzige was sich ändert ist dass dein Durchfluss geringer wird da die zusätzlichen Radis den Durchflusswiderstand des Kreislaufes steigern (bei MoRas ist das aber nicht sehr viel).

Oder meinst du passive MoRas ANSTELLE der aktiven?
Dann wird deine Temperatur steigen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (9. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum bzw. wie in aller Welt soll denn dein Wasser _wärmer_ werden wenn du zusätzliche Radiatorfläche einbaust?
> 
> Wenn du schon zwei aktive Moras im Kreislauf hast und noch zwei weitere passiv dabeibaust ändert sich sehr wahrscheinlich temperaturseitig gar nichts weil die bereits vorhandenen MoRas schon völliger Overkill sind bzw. du schon sehr nahe an der Raumtemperatur ankommen dürftest mit deinem Wasser. Das einzige was sich ändert ist dass dein Durchfluss geringer wird da die zusätzlichen Radis den Durchflusswiderstand des Kreislaufes steigern (bei MoRas ist das aber nicht sehr viel).


Dachte einfach das Wasser würde wärmer werden weil bei den beiden Radiatoren keine Lüfter zum Einsatz kämen. Ich bin da ehrlich, ich habe mir da den Kopf drüber zerbrochen ob das nicht meine Temperaturen eher verschlechtert wenn die Passiv dazwischen kommen. Daher habe ich das auch bisher unterlassen die zu integrieren.

Aktuell keine 24 Grad Wassertemperatur, CPU bei 27 Grad, GPU bei 23 Grad nur beim Surfen im Inet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2022)

Um das einleuchtend zu machen kurzer Grundlagentext:

Die Natur ist grundsätzlich immer bestrebt, Temperaturunterschiede auszugleichen, je größer der Unterschied, desto höher das Bestreben nach Ausgleich. Deswegen wird heißer Kaffee mit der Zeit die Raumtemperatur der Küche annehmen genauso wie es ein kühles Bier tun wird.

Genau so ists auch mit deinem warmen Wasser in der Wasserkühlung - das will auch die Raumtemperatur annehmen, man hindert es nur daran indem man ihm ständig Wärme zuführt (von CPU, GPU,...). DIeser Temperaturausgleich zum Raum (=Energieabgabe) funktioniert nun umso besser, je mehr Fläche zum Wärmeaustausch zur Verfügung steht und je besser der Wärmeaustausch an der Fläche ist.

Mehr Fläche --> mehr/größere Radiatoren
Besserer Wärmeaustausch --> Belüften der Radiatoren

Wenn im Grenzfall kein Temperaturunterschied mehr da ist (das Wasser ist genauso warm wie der Raum) dann ist die "treibende Kraft" weg und es passiert temperaturmäßig nichts mehr. Egal wie viele Radiatoren du hast und egal wie du belüftest.


----------



## Saberrider09 (9. April 2022)

Danke, sehr gut erklärt  Dann lasse ich die  Passiv im Kreislauf und bin zufrieden.
So säge dann aus in etwa


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2022)

Ohne das böse zu meinen: Das ist komplett verrückt 

Ein einzelnber MoRa420+Lüfter ist schon mehr als ausreichend für deine Hardware aber VIER Stück?
Willkommen bei PCGHX, wos immer etwas extremer sein darf. 

Bei DER Radiatorfläche würde ich persönlich die Lüfter alle entfernen oder sie zumindest auf 300 UPM oder sowas runterrregeln. Vier MoRas reichen auch passiv für so ziemlich alles was du hardwaremäßig verbauen könntest. Klar haste dann keine solchen Rekordtemperaturen mehr aber dafür Stille.


----------



## Saberrider09 (9. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ohne das böse zu meinen: Das ist komplett verrückt
> 
> Ein einzelnber MoRa420+Lüfter ist schon mehr als ausreichend für deine Hardware aber VIER Stück?
> Willkommen bei PCGHX, wos immer etwas extremer sein darf.
> ...


Verstehe dich. Ich bin halt auch ein bisschen verrückt und daher komme ich auf solche Ideen. Ich sehe was und will das auch so umsetzen^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2022)

Ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung, dafür sind wir ja hier. 

Dann aber halt volloptimiert. Statt 2x Push-Pull und 2x passiv würde ich 4x einseitig belüftet bauen und das mit minimal möglicher Drehzahl der Lüfter. Dann haste praktisch unhörbare Kühlung bei maximaler Leistung.

Hintergrund: Ob du einseitig belüftest oder push-pull machst hat nur noch einen sehr kleinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung eines MoRas, denn die höhere Geschwindigkeit des Luftzuges macht nicht mehr viel aus und die Lamellen von MoRas sind auch so weit auseinander dass man keinen besonderen Luftdruck bräuchte um einen guten Luftstrom zu erzeugen. Ob die Luft dagegen bei den passiven komplett steht (bzw. sich nur minimal bewegt wegen natürlicher Konvektion) oder sie nur ein bisschen aktiv bewegt wird macht einen sehr großen Kühlleistungsunterschied.

Kurz gesagt: 4x einseitig mit Minimaldrehzahl belüftet ist sowohl leiser als auch leistungsfähiger als 2x push-pull + 2x passiv. 

Und achte bei so riesenkreisläufen drauf dass deine Pumpe noch mitkommt. Bei 4 MoRas und mehr könnte es bei schwächeren Pumpen schon vorkommen dass der Durchfluss doch zu klein wird.


----------



## Saberrider09 (9. April 2022)

Werde ich berücksichtigen. Hatte Ursprünglich vor beide weiteren Moras Push Pull zu bestücken mit 200er Lüftern, aber hatte ein bisschen Angst das der Octo abraucht^^ Der Anlaufstrom soll ja ein Problem sein bei den Noctua Lüftern. dann käme ja noch einer hinzu, und da braucht man ja Platz im Case.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Hatte Ursprünglich vor beide weiteren Moras Push Pull zu bestücken mit 200er Lüftern


Das geht natürlich auch^^
Ich weiß nicht was deine Regelung da zulässt - aber um das Anlaufstromproblem zu beseitigen könnte man wenn das einstellbar ist die Lüfter einfach nacheinander anlaufen lassen. Immer um zwei Sekunden versetzt.


----------



## Saberrider09 (9. April 2022)

Muss ehrlich sagen das weiß ich auch nicht, aber was ich weiß der Octo kann 25 Watt pro Kanal, maximal 100 Watt gesamt.
Klingt viel aber ich weiß das viele Probleme hatten mit den Lüftern und dem Octo daher habe ich das nicht umgesetzt. Habe statt einem Kabel lieber  2  genommen und 4 an einem statt 8 an einem gemacht um den Anschluss zu entlasten. Hatte ein 9 Splitter Kabel und hätte alle an einem Splitter machen können und so nur 1 Kabel statt 2 zum Rechner gehabt.


----------



## Saberrider09 (11. April 2022)

Hat jemand ne Pumpenempfehlung ohne AGB die ich am Mora befestigen kann? Soll extern betrieben werden und keinen AGB brauchen bzw. haben. Will die D5 entlasten so das ich sie nicht höher stellen muss.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2022)

Da kannst einfach eine D5 oder DDC Pumpe nehmen. Beides muss halt immer mit Gummipuffer entkoppelt oder frei schwebend am Schlauch dran. Ein AGB brauchst du nicht, weil die Pumpe bereits das Wasser von der anderen Pumpe bezieht. 

Hatte ich auch schon testweise beides dazwischen. Bei einer Montage einer DDC Pumpe würde ich den Messing Aufsatz von AC nehmen, da die Pumpe wesentlich leiser wird wenn darauf Gewicht einwirkt. Und am besten immer mit PWM Regelungen nehmen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (11. April 2022)

Danke dann schaue ich mal ob ich das passende für mich bekomme 
Würde diese auch gehen?





						aquastream ULTIMATE Pumpe
					

aquastream ULTIMATE Pumpe: Die aquastream ULTIMATE wurde speziell für PC Wasserkühlsysteme entwickelt und erfüllt mit leistungsfähiger Elektronik, integrierter Lüftersteuerung, Temperaturmessung, OLED Display und vielfältigen Regelungsoptionen alle gesetzten Ziele. Hervorzuheben ist außerdem das...




					shop.aquacomputer.de


----------



## Saberrider09 (11. April 2022)

Die ist es geworden, Danke Icarus.









						Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 - G1/4 IG inkl. Eisdecke D5 - Acryl V.3
					

Technische Daten VPP755 Eispumpe Abmessungen (DxH): 60 x 53,5mm Kabellänge: 50cm  Standardspannung: 12V Gleichspannung Leistungsaufnahme: 14W Erlaubte Spannung: 8-13V Gleichspannung Druck bei 12V: 4m Wassersäule...




					www.alphacool.com


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2022)

Hätte ich jetzt nicht genommen, da die VPP755 einen schlechten Ruf über häufige Ausfälle hatte.

Keine Ahnung ob es heute besser ist.


----------



## Saberrider09 (11. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt nicht genommen, da die VPP755 einen schlechten Ruf über häufige Ausfälle hatte.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob es heute besser ist.


Wäre ärgerlich wenn ich mich da verkauft hätte, aber da die ja nicht alleine im Kreislauf ist sollte es keine  großen Probleme geben denke ich.


----------



## Saberrider09 (13. April 2022)

Habe mich doch für Lüfter entschieden für den Mora. Aber diesmal nur 4 Lüfter pro Radi.


----------



## Saberrider09 (13. April 2022)

Kleiner Zwischenstand für die die es interessiert oder einen Mora 420er  verbauen wollen.
Habe die Halterung  die nur für den AF20 bestimmt ist genommen. Gibt auch noch eine für 180/200er Lüfter. 

Man macht die Halterung am Mora fest und legt die Lüfter auf so wie man ihn befestigen möchte. Die beigelegten Schrauben tut man in die untere Bohrung / Öffnung des Lüfters per Hand leicht festdrehen und dann mit dem beigelegten Inbusschlüssel der durch die obere Bohrung/Öffnung des Lüfters für die Schrauben durchpasst fest anziehen. Musste erstmal selbst drauf kommen wie die Lüfter angebracht werden.

Ein Bild auf der Webseite von Watercool zeigt wie die Halterung verschraubt ist.

Dann habe ich die Lüfterkabel mit den 9er Splitterkabel verbunden. Am besten die Kabel mit Kabelbinder zusammenzurren damit kein Wackelkontakt entsteht oder sich ein Stecker löst. Sonst kann es sein das die Lüfter nicht so regelbar sind wie man will und man findet den Fehler nicht.
Mir bei den ersten 420er Mora passiert.

Man hat aufgrund des Splitterkabels dann nur 1 Kabel aus dem Mora rausführend anstatt 4 oder bei Push Pull 8.


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2022)

Bei mir habe ich auch ein Splitterkabel intern verwendet und vom Mora geht so nur ein Kabel ab. 
Mit 9 Lüfter wurde es bei mir mit den ganzen Kabeln aber etwas eng.


----------



## Saberrider09 (13. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir habe ich auch ein Splitterkabel intern verwendet und vom Mora geht so nur ein Kabel ab.
> Mit 9 Lüfter wurde es bei mir mit den ganzen Kabeln aber etwas eng.


Kenn ich zu gut  Beim 360er wurde es bei mir auch sehr Eng vom Platz her aber beim 420er hat man etwas mehr Spielraum da geht es leichter.  Der Abstand vom Lüfter des Noctua AF 20 bis zur Kante ist hier breiter als beim 360er. Aber wenn man ein 4er Splitter hat ist es natürlich noch einfacher.


----------



## Saberrider09 (14. April 2022)

Das Modul habe ich mir noch bestellt, damit sollte es weniger Vibrationen geben.









						MO-RA3 420 D5-DUALTOP Modul, 149,95 €
					

Das MO-RA3 420 D5 DUALTOP Modul bietet als einziges die Möglichkeit einer einfachen Montage zweier D% Pumpen extern an einem Mora3.




					shop.watercool.de


----------



## Sinusspass (14. April 2022)

Wolltest du dir nicht ne Aquastream zulegen? Weil so müssen 2 D5´s her.


----------



## Saberrider09 (14. April 2022)

Ursprünglich ja, aber ich habe michanders entschieden wegen der Installation der Aquastream. War mir nicht sicher ob die Pumpe das mitmacht wenn sie am Mora befestigt wird Kopfüber


----------



## Richu006 (14. April 2022)

Ich bin ja auch ein freund von "extremen" vorallem wenns um Radiatorfläche geht.

Aber bei dir unter dem kleinen Tisch finde ich es schon fast bisschen übertrieben, resp. Irgendwann auch unpraktisch.

Du kannst dich ja kein bisschen mehr nach rechts oder links verschieben ohne mit einem Fuss/Bein an einen MoRa anzustossen.

Alsp prinzipiell 4 Moras = finde ich super

Aber es sollte auch praktischen Platz für die MoRas geben.

Ich jedenfalls mags gerne mit deutlich mehr Platz für meine Beine unter dem Tisch.

Zumal auch die Wrkungsgrade sinken, wenn immer 1 Mora die warme Luft von dem daneben abbekommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> War mir nicht sicher ob die Pumpe das mitmacht wenn sie am Mora befestigt wird Kopfüber


Klar macht die das mit. Die Aquastrem bzw. Eheim-Pumpe ist sehr robust. So lange man nicht die Elektronik daran killt die weit sensibler ist hält die Eheim praktisch ewig (und in allen Positionen).

Meine alte ASXT wird mittlerweile 10 und läuft wie am ersten Tag (wenn auch nicht mehr bei mir sondern 5 Häuser weiter  ) - und die hat garantiert 50.000+ Betriebsstunden kassiert - beim neuen Besitzer ists so gut wie 24/7.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2022)

Mein Mora habe ich hinten drin, unter dem Schreibtisch und das hat auch ein Grund. Anfangs hatte ich ihn auch seitlich neben mir direkt links an den Schreibtischfuß dran geschraubt und mir stiegt ständig die warme Luft davon ins Gesicht, was mich gestört hat. Im hinteren Teil des Schreibtischs kann sich nun die Wärme besser verteilen. Die warme Luft merke ich zwar immer noch, nur nicht mehr so intensiv wie früher.


----------



## Saberrider09 (14. April 2022)

Verstehe ich. Mich stört es bisher nicht muss ich sagen und bin mit dem Platz zufrieden. Aber ein Gamingzimmer wäre mir auch lieber 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar macht die das mit. Die Aquastrem bzw. Eheim-Pumpe ist sehr robust. So lange man nicht die Elektronik daran killt die weit sensibler ist hält die Eheim praktisch ewig (und in allen Positionen).
> 
> Meine alte ASXT wird mittlerweile 10 und läuft wie am ersten Tag (wenn auch nicht mehr bei mir sondern 5 Häuser weiter  ) - und die hat garantiert 50.000+ Betriebsstunden kassiert - beim neuen Besitzer ists so gut wie 24/7.


Laut PDF soll sie nur im Case betrieben werden daher kamen mir zweifel auf ob ich sie so wie ich es machen wollte nicht irgendwas kaputt geht. Daher bin ich umgeschwenkt zur D5 Lösung.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein Mora habe ich hinten drin, unter dem Schreibtisch und das hat auch ein Grund. Anfangs hatte ich ihn auch seitlich neben mir direkt links an den Schreibtischfuß dran geschraubt und mir stiegt ständig die warme Luft davon ins Gesicht, was mich gestört hat. Im hinteren Teil des Schreibtischs kann sich nun die Wärme besser verteilen. Die warme Luft merke ich zwar immer noch, nur nicht mehr so intensiv wie früher.


Das Problem habe ich bisher nicht, man merkt die Luft etwas wenn ich im Bett liege weil auf der Seite auch 4 Lüfter drin sind. Aber nur ganz leicht.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2022)

Die D5 Lösung mit zwei Pumpen ist besser, denn dann können sie auch langsamer zusammen laufen.
Ist halt kostspieliger, wie bei mir mit 2x DDC Pumpen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (14. April 2022)

Hast recht und alle Pumpen die ich habe sind D5. Müsste sofern ich keinen Denkfehler habe beide Ultitube Pumpen dafür nutzen können sowie die neue von Alphacool.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Ultitube Pumpen


Es gibt keine Ultitube Pumpen, mit Ultitube ist nur der Ausgleichsbehälter bezeichnet. Pumpen können daran jeder Art verbaut werden. Oft sind halt auch Sets mit D5 Next Pumpen mit enthalten. Aber es gibt diesen AGB auch mit normaler PWM D5 Pumpe.

Den Ultitube kannst auch komplett ohne Pumpen kaufen und selbst eine D5 daran verbauen.
Die Sets kommen halt bereits vormontiert an.


----------



## Saberrider09 (14. April 2022)

Das war mir nicht bewusst. Danke 😊


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Laut PDF soll sie nur im Case betrieben werden daher kamen mir zweifel auf ob ich sie so wie ich es machen wollte nicht irgendwas kaputt geht.


Ja, der Hersteller sichert sich da gegen alles mögliche ab. Es ist der Pumpe technisch aber völlig egal ob sie im Case oder außerhalb betrieben wird (woher soll sie das auch "wissen"^^), auch die Einbaulage ist egal so lange man die Hauptrichtungen der Kreiselkräfte benutzt (also waagerecht oder senkrecht betreiben, nicht irgendwie schräg). Letzteres gilt nebenbei für alle Pumpen (und Festplatten^^). Immer in 0 oder 90° Winkeln zur Erdanziehung anordnen, sonst drücken Kreiselkräfte auf die Lager der Motoren was die auf Dauer nicht mögen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (14. April 2022)

Danke.  Dann weiß ich bescheid sollte ich sie mir mal homen wollen für ein anderes Projekt😎


----------



## DARPA (14. April 2022)

Die Aquastream ist im Vergleich zu D5 und DDC auch ein ziemlicher "Brocken", bezogen auf die Maße. Sollte man auch beachten.


----------



## Saberrider09 (14. April 2022)

Richtig.


----------



## psalm64 (14. April 2022)

Wäre mir auch alles ein bisschen zu eng, aber auf jeden Fall hast Du kein Problem mit zu wenig Fläche...


----------



## Saberrider09 (14. April 2022)

Haha


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. April 2022)

Das Reservoir habe ich gekauft.








						Watercool Heatkiller Tube 200 D5 High-End AGB, 94,95 €
					

Der Heatkiller Tube Ausgleichsbehälter setzt auf hochwertige Verarbeitung kombiniert mit besten Materialen. Das Ganze im typisch-edlen Watercool Design.




					shop.watercool.de
				




Orientiert habe ich mich hier ran
https://shop.watercool.de/MO-RA3-420-D5-DUALTOP-Modul  (siehe Bilder)


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2022)

Das ist aber mit dem D5 Aufsatz, also zum direktem Verbauen einer D5 Pumpe darunter.
Ohne verbaute D5 Pumpe hast du unten ein großes Loch!

Möchtest du es wie auf dem Bild hättest du diesen AGB kaufen müssen:








						HEATKILLER Tube Konfigurator, 74,95 €
					

free configurable reservoir for computer water cooling loops




					shop.watercool.de
				



(Unterteil für Standalone Betrieb.)

Habe dasselbe nur in 150 bei mir verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir habe ich aber den Multiport verbaut, sodass ich oben auch mit dem Einlass rein kann.


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. April 2022)

Mist da war ich wohl zu vorschnell -.- Gibt es da was zu kaufen um das zu verschließen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2022)

Bauschaum/Silikon 

...oder halt ne D5.


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bauschaum/Silikon
> 
> ...oder halt ne D5.


Dann mache ich ne D5 rein und schließe sie nicht an.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2022)

Den Headkiller kannst dir nach deinem Wunsch mit einem D5, DCC oder Standalone Boden kaufen. Das kannst dir auch dieser Seite nach Wunsch sogar selbst zusammenstellen.

Die Streben gibt es auch einzeln in verschiedene Farben zu kaufen und auch ein Multiport, damit oben auch der Einlass verbaut werden kann. Es kann in einer Strebe auch eine RGB mit eingeklebt werden. Dazu gibt es auch RGBs in verschiedene Länge zu kaufen. Im Grunde kannst du alles einzeln kaufen.



Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Mist da war ich wohl zu vorschnell -.- Gibt es da was zu kaufen um das zu verschließen?


Nur durch Austausch des Unterteils.
Aber ich kann den Unterteil nicht zum Kaufen finden.

Ich würde neu bestellen und das andere stornieren oder zurückgehen lassen.



Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich ne D5 rein und schließe sie nicht an.


Das kannst auch machen, denn normalerweise reicht eine Pumpe vollkommen aus und du musst keine zwei D5 Pumpen kaufen. Der doppelte Aufsatz für zwei D5 Pumpen ist auch nicht billig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich ne D5 rein und schließe sie nicht an.



Das ist zwar dicht aber da du die D5 antreiben musst über den Wasserstrom (der ja über die Schaufelräder läuft) erhöht das ziemlich stark den Kreislaufwiderstand. Das Ding ist halt leider wirklich sehr ungeeignet für dein Vorhaben.

Tausch einfach das Unterteil aus... wenns das so zu kaufen gibt. Ansonsten schicks zurück.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Tausch einfach das Unterteil aus... wenns das so zu kaufen gibt. Ansonsten schicks zurück.


Habe dazu nichts finden können, aber da er jetzt erst bestellt hat, würde ich einfach stornieren (bzw. zurückgehen lassen) und neu bestellen.

@Saberrider09
Nur als Info, diese Zahlen wie 100, 150, 200 sind weder die Höhe, noch die Füllmenge. Es sind einfach nur Modellbezeichnungen. Mein 150er Headkiller als Beispiel hat ein Füllvermögen von 375 ml. Wie hoch der AGB ausfällt, sollte in den PDFs Handbücher dabei stehen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nur durch Austausch des Unterteils.
> Aber ich kann den Unterteil nicht zum Kaufen finden.


Ok.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich würde neu bestellen und das andere stornieren oder zurückgehen lassen.
> 
> 
> Das kannst auch machen, denn normalerweise reicht eine Pumpe vollkommen aus und du musst keine zwei D5 Pumpen kaufen. Der doppelte Aufsatz für zwei D5 Pumpen ist auch nicht billig.


3 D5 Pumpen habe ich bereits hier und müsste da nicht extra eine kaufen.  Dann wäre 1 zum verschließen und 2 für den Dualtop.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe dazu nichts finden können, aber da er jetzt erst bestellt hat, würde ich einfach stornieren (bzw. zurückgehen lassen) und neu bestellen.
> 
> @Saberrider09
> Nur als Info, diese Zahlen wie 100, 150, 200 sind weder die Höhe, noch die Füllmenge. Es sind einfach nur Modellbezeichnungen. Mein 150er Headkiller als Beispiel hat ein Füllvermögen von 375 ml. Wie hoch der AGB ausfällt, sollte in den PDFs Handbücher dabei stehen.


Danke


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2022)

Ok, könntest dann auch machen, aber ich würde sie dann auch langsam mitlaufen lassen, denn sonst wird es dir tatsächlich den Durchfluss etwas behindern.


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. April 2022)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe auf der Webseite könnte es sein das ich das mit der Pumpe so garnicht verbauen kann weil zu wenig Platz dazwischen ist zwischen AGB und Dualtop. Dann muss ich besser doch stornieren.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2022)

Der 200er ist sehr hoch und dann kommt ja noch die Pumpe dazu.
Auf dem Bild scheint es mir auch eher der 150er zu sein.

Aber ich würde mir dazu mal die Handbücher herunterladen und schauen wie die Abmaße dazu sind.








						Montageanleitungen - Watercool
					

Montageanleitungen Auf dieser Seite finden Sie eine Gesamtübersicht sämtlicher Montageanleitungen der Produkte, die wir über die letzten Jahrzehnte gefertigt haben. Neben den […]




					watercool.de


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. April 2022)

Werde ich mal nachschauen. Ansonsten stornieren.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2022)

Noch was, diese Halterung wirst du dir selbst dazu kaufen müssen.
Die ist nicht im Lieferumfang.








						Watercool Heatkiller Tube Ausgleichsbehälter Basis Montagekit, 19,95 €
					

Ideales Montagekit zur Montage intern im Gehäuse. Gefertigt aus massivem Acetal, bieten das Basismontagekit die einfachste Installation unseres Tube AGBs.




					shop.watercool.de


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. April 2022)

Die Halterung habe ich schon hier 
*Technische Daten:*
Material Oberteil: POM
Material Streben: Aluminium - schwarz eloxiert
Material Röhre: Borosilikat-Glas
Material Unterteil: POM
Material Inlay; Edelstahl
Abmaße (L x B x H): 70 x 70 x 293 mm (inkl. Pumpe)
Länge der Röhre: 200mm
Durchmesser Röhre: 65 mm
Fassungsvermögen: ca. 500 ml
Gewicht: ca. 960 g
Dichtungen: NBR, VMQ
Anschlussgewinde: 4x G ¼ Zoll (DIN ISO 228-1)

*Lieferumfang:*
HEATKILLER® Tube 200 D5
Montageanleitung

Der Mora ist 43 cm hoch .

Leider kann man nicht direkt stornieren und am Telefon geht auch niemand ran.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Leider kann man nicht direkt stornieren und am Telefon geht auch niemand ran.


Einfach Email zukommen lassen.

Habe ich auch schonmal so gemacht, da der Versand oft gar nicht so schnell geht und sie noch stornieren können. Andernfalls halt am Dienstag erneut versuchen, denn heute am Samstag wird niemand telefonisch erreichbar sein.


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. April 2022)

Dann probiere ich es am Dienstag nochmal.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. April 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich ne D5 rein und schließe sie nicht an.


Wieso nicht anschließen? Wenn du schon eine da hast, warum denn nicht? Da kannst du alle Pumpen auf langsam laufen lassen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist zwar dicht aber da du die D5 antreiben musst über den Wasserstrom (der ja über die Schaufelräder läuft) erhöht das ziemlich stark den Kreislaufwiderstand. Das Ding ist halt leider wirklich sehr ungeeignet für dein Vorhaben.


Tatsächlich nicht. Ich habe das schon paar mal gemacht und die zusätzlichen untätigen Pumpen (ja, plural) waren keine so großen Hindernisse. Klar ist optimal was anderes, aber schlimmer als 2-3 Winkel ist das nicht.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Nur als Info, diese Zahlen wie 100, 150, 200 sind weder die Höhe, noch die Füllmenge.


Es ist die Höhe der Borosilikatglasröhre. Dazu kommt dann noch das zusätzliche Material dazu.


Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe auf der Webseite könnte es sein das ich das mit der Pumpe so garnicht verbauen kann weil zu wenig Platz dazwischen ist zwischen AGB und Dualtop.


Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich, außer du benutzt die Bohrmaschine und sorgst für einen höheren Montagepunkt für die untere Halterung. Die Dinger können schon recht nah beieinander sein.
Aber besser wäre natürlich, einfach die Bestellung abzuändern.


Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Leider kann man nicht direkt stornieren und am Telefon geht auch niemand ran.


Na ja, wundert dich das am Osterwochenende? Da arbeitet gerade niemand.
Schreib einfach eine E-Mail von wegen Bestellnummer so und so, du hast nicht aufgepasst und den verkehrten Agb in den Warenkorb gepackt, könnte man das bitte auf die Standalone-Version ändern und gut ist. Watercool ist da eigentlich immer sehr entgegenkommend.


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. April 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Na ja, wundert dich das am Osterwochenende? Da arbeitet gerade niemand.
> Schreib einfach eine E-Mail von wegen Bestellnummer so und so, du hast nicht aufgepasst und den verkehrten Agb in den Warenkorb gepackt, könnte man das bitte auf die Standalone-Version ändern und gut ist. Watercool ist da eigentlich immer sehr entgegenkommend.


Ansich natürlich nicht  Ich storniere das ganze dann am Dienstag und hole mir die passende Variante.  War so voller Vorfreude das ich nicht gemerkt habe das ich die falsche Variante geordert habe^^


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es ist die Höhe der Borosilikatglasröhre. Dazu kommt dann noch das zusätzliche Material dazu.


Stimmt, denn die Streben werden in derselben Länge in Millimeter mit angegeben. Hatte es nur erwähnt, weil oft dieser Maß als Füllmenge oder Höhe angenommen wird und hierbei kommt, wie du auch dazu geschrieben hast, der Unterteil + Aufsatz dazu. Der Multiport ist auch etwas höher als die normale Abdeckung.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. April 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Ich storniere das ganze dann am Dienstag und hole mir die passende Variante.


Nicht stornieren, abändern. Das geht bei Watercool ganz gut.


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. April 2022)

Ok 😊


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Tatsächlich nicht. Ich habe das schon paar mal gemacht und die zusätzlichen untätigen Pumpen (ja, plural) waren keine so großen Hindernisse. Klar ist optimal was anderes, aber schlimmer als 2-3 Winkel ist das nicht.


Das überrascht mich etwas, ich hätte es mir schlimmer vorgestellt wenn die ganze Zeit eine Pumpe fremdangetrieben werden muss. Welche Motoren sind da eigentlich drinne? Können dann ja nur fremderregte Elektros sein die keinen Widerstand aufbauen wenn sie stromlos sind... ein Motor mit Permanentmagnet würde ja prinzipbedingt bremsen. Oder ist das Schaufelrad vom Motor entkoppelt? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen (unnötiger Aufwand).

EDIT: Die D5 scheint ein ECM zu sein (also Dauermagnet)... _eigentlich_ müsste der Motor also bremsen wenn er von der Strömung angetrieben wird da er dann zum Generator wird. Klar, das ist nicht viel da ja kein Verbraucher angeschlossen ist aber trotzdem wunderts mich dass es so wenig ausmachen soll.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2022)

Bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass da nichts mit angetrieben wird und sich das Wasser halt irgendwie daran vorbeidrückt. Denn bei meiner Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe, konnte ich nach dem Einsetzen des Flügelrades immer nur ruckweise das Schaufelrad bewegen. Das hat sich auch nicht leicht frei von Hand drehen lassen.

Mit den D5 oder DCC Pumpen ist es mir nicht bekannt, hatte zwar schon welche da, habe aber nie danach geschaut.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. April 2022)

@Incredible Alk 
Da dreht sich gar nichts, zumindest gehe ich sehr stark davon aus. Versucht man, den Rotor mit der Hand zu drehen, geht das nicht einfach so. Da ist schon ein gewisser Widerstand dabei. 
Die Pumpe erzeugt ihren Druck durch die Drehbewegung, wo sie eben das Wasser schlussendlich nach außen beschleunigt. Schaut man sich den Rotor an, ist zwischen den Schaufeln einfach Platz, wo Wasser strömen kann und genau das passiert, wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft. Das Wasser strömt einfach zwischen den Schaufeln durch und in den Ausgang des Pumpendeckels. So eng ist das da nicht. Beim Befüllen gehts ja auch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Wasser strömt einfach zwischen den Schaufeln durch und in den Ausgang des Pumpendeckels. So eng ist das da nicht.


Ok, wenn da so viel Platz ist hat sich das Motorproblem wirklich erledigt. Dann ists vom Widerstand wohl tatsächlich nicht tragisch.


----------



## Richu006 (21. April 2022)

Ich habe seit Jahren 2 Pumpen im System (aus redundanz) da läudt im normalen Betrieb immer nur eine.

Die 2 e würde sich automatisch zuschalten sobald mein Durchfluss unter ein festgesetzten Wert fallen würde. (Kam in den 3 Jahren noch nie vor xD) aber da ist kein Wiederstand von der Pumpe.

Zumindest kein relevanter.


----------



## Saberrider09 (21. April 2022)

Ein paar Sachen sind gekommen 😊


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. April 2022)

Am Montag kommen die letzten Schnellkupplungen und dann kann es langsam losgehen. Heute sind Fittinge, Molex Verlängerungskabel für die Pumpen gekommen. Jetzt hoffe ich  an alles Gedacht zu haben und dann bald loslegen zu können.

Hoffe das der Octo mit den  alleine insgesamt 16 Noctuas klar kommt.


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. April 2022)

Ich würde bei der Distroplate die ich verbaut habe gerne die Pumpe abbauen, gibt es da was um die Öffnung zu verschließen?






						Lian Li O11D Distro-Plate G1 Verteilerplatte - inkl. Pumpe, DRGB
					

Funktionsreiche Distro-Plate mit integrierter Pumpe, von Lian Li in Zusammenarbeit mit EK Water Blocks, für Gehäuse der O11D- und O11D-XL-Serie von Lian Li, DDC-3.1-PWM-Pumpe mit 500 L/h und 2,6 m Förderhöhe, aus transparentem Acrylglas mit RGB-Beleuchtung




					www.caseking.de
				



Ist die hier


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2022)

Ja eine Pumpe...


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. April 2022)

Dachte da gäbe es was anderes^^ Würde da gerne daneben den Ablasshahn hinmachen, aber die Pumpe stört da. Gäbe es ein Blech z.b würde das passen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2022)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste.
Mir ist da leider nichts dazu bekannt.


Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Gäbe es ein Blech z.b würde das passen.


Denke, sowas wirst du dir selbst anfertigen müssen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. April 2022)

Ok nicht schlimm. Bisher im Netz nix gefunden was passt. Vll muss ich DIY nutzen und mir was basteln.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Denke, sowas wirst du dir selbst anfertigen müssen.


Denke auch.


----------



## Saberrider09 (24. April 2022)

Mal ein bisschen weitergemacht 🤗
Muss mal gucken was ich dann Final noch ändern muss, sieht aber erstmal ganz ok aus. Die Pumpen Ein bzw. Ausgänge hätte ich statt vorne an die Seite machen sollen, wäre besser mit der Verschlauchung gewesen. Und mehr von den Fittingen  auf Bild 3. hätte ich holen sollen


----------



## Saberrider09 (28. April 2022)

Mein  2.1 Soundsystem hat ausgedient, habe mir jetzt ne Soundbar geholt, so habe ich unterm Tisch mehr Platz😊

In ner Mietswohnung reicht das auch aus und nutze meist eh Headset.


----------



## Saberrider09 (19. Mai 2022)

So die letzten Schnellverbinder sind gekommen, dann kann es nächste Woche losgehen


----------



## Saberrider09 (28. Mai 2022)

Ich habe ein Problem. Aus dem Dualtop D5 kommt unten immer etwas Wasser bzw. DP Ultra aus.  Schrauben sind alle feste woran könnte es liegen? Ist egal wie rum die Pumpen da eingesetzt werden?

Schläuche und Fittinge sind dicht, nur unten tropft es aus dem Dualtop


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Mai 2022)

Na dann ist irgendwo doch etwas nicht dicht.


----------



## Saberrider09 (28. Mai 2022)

Kommt nur unten aus dem Top selber wenn ich die Pumpen per externem Netzteil anschalte. Die Fittinge und Schläuche sind trocken aber unten tropft es etwas. Muss irgendwo aus dem Top kommen aber woher weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Mai 2022)

Dann such das Ding ab, bis du die Stelle findest. Irgendwo muss es ja herkommen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (28. Mai 2022)

Fehler gefunden, war ne Dichtung die fehlte. Pumpen laufen fast Geräuschlos, aber da ist noch viel Luft im System. Ab und and sprudelt es quasi im AGB etwas, ansonsten läuft es grob schonmal.


----------



## Saberrider09 (29. Mai 2022)

Kleines Update stand jetzt. Wassertemperatur bei 3 420er Mora aktuell so um die 27 Grad, Gehäuse ist offen bis auf die Frontscheibe.  Temperatur der GPU bei Furmark so 66 Grad bei etwa 30 Minuten Laufzeit.  Aktuell laufen die Distroplate Pumpe und die 2 D5 im Dualtop. Denke es ist nach wie vor zu viel Luft im System, Temperaturen sollten deutlich besser sein wie aktuell.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Mai 2022)

Durchfluss? Luft selbst macht sich nur darauf negativ bemerkbar, nicht auf die Temperatur. Die wird eher so nebenbei durch den schlechten Durchfluss versaut. Aber fast 40K Delta sind selbst mit Gammeldurchfluss fast schon unmöglich.


----------



## Saberrider09 (29. Mai 2022)

Bisher stimmen die  Temperaturen noch nicht.  Muss mal schauen woran es liegt, GPU wird noch zu warm. CPU habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2022)

Da stimmt was mit dem Kühler nicht, denn die Wassertemperatur ist eine Sache, aber wie gut die Wärme abgeführt wird auch noch eine andere Sache.


----------



## Saberrider09 (29. Mai 2022)

Zumal ich intern nix geändert habe, nur extern.  Im Idle passen die Temperaturen soweit aber unter Last bisher nicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Mai 2022)

Im Idle passen die Temperaturen immer, da verbraucht die GPU ja auch fast nix. Unter Last sieht das anders aus.
Lies mal den hier. Bei GPUs sind übrigens Deltas von 10-25K maximal zur Wassertemperatur üblich, je nach Modell und OC.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2022)

Wie sieht den der Hotspot zu der GPU-Temperatur aus?
Bitte beides zugleich ablesen und keine max. Temperaturen hierbei beachten.

Im Allgemeinen würde ich auch immer Temperaturen beachten, die im Schnitt anliegen und nicht was mir mal kurz als maximale Temperatur angezeigt wurde. Der Hotspot zu der GPU-Temperatur sagt auch aus, wie gut der Kühler anliegt und ob die WLP darauf gut aufliegt. Denn ist dieses nicht der Fall, liegt die Differenz auch höher als 15 °C an.

Der Hotspot zur GPU-Temperatur sollte optimal 15 °C auseinander liegen.
Mit Furmark wird deine Grafikkarte auch etwas wärmer werden, als es normalerweise der Fall wäre.


----------



## Saberrider09 (29. Mai 2022)

Hier, erstmal im Idle.
2 Minuten Furmark


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2022)

Liegt bei etwa 20 °C.
Also leicht darüber, was man aber noch lassen könnte.

Zeigt aber auch, dass dein Problem vom Kühler oder dessen Umbau kommt.
Machen musst du aber im Prinzip nichts, denn die Temperaturen sind ja nicht bedenklich.


----------



## Saberrider09 (29. Mai 2022)

Ok.  Müsste wenn das System ein paar Tage läuft ja etwas besser werden wenn auch die Restluft entwichen ist denke ich.

Nur das die Temperatur der GPU in Sekundenschnelle so hoch geht finde ich merkwürdig. Sollte wenn doch nur langsam ansteigen unter Last.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2022)

Glaube ich nicht, das wird daran nichts ändern. Mit weniger Luft wird sich nur der Durchfluss verbessern, denn jetzt kommt auch genug Wasser durch um ausreichend zu kühlen.



Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Nur das die Temperatur der GPU in Sekundenschnelle so hoch geht finde ich merkwürdig. Sollte wenn doch nur langsam ansteigen unter Last.


Das kommt immer, wenn es im Kern schneller heiß wird als überhaupt abgeführt werden kann. Ist sozusagen ein Trichtereffekt und prägt sich beim Prozessor noch stärker aus. Deshalb lassen sich auch Prozessoren unter massiver Last schwer kühlen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (29. Mai 2022)

Dann lass ich das erstmal so. Was mich nur wundert das mir kein Durchfluss angezeigt wird,  aber die Wassertemperatur beim Durchfluss Sensor.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Mai 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Nur das die Temperatur der GPU in Sekundenschnelle so hoch geht finde ich merkwürdig. Sollte wenn doch nur langsam ansteigen unter Last.


Nö. Die GPU selbst hat kaum thermische Masse und wird schnell warm. Der Kühler braucht dann eine Weile und das Wasser dann nochmal länger. Den Sprung, wo sich das Delta Chip-Kühlerboden einstellt, hast du praktisch direkt.


Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Dann lass ich das erstmal so. Was mich nur wundert das mir kein Durchfluss angezeigt wird,  aber die Wassertemperatur beim Durchfluss Sensor.


Welchen hast du noch gleich? Die AC High Flow Sensoren zeigen mitunter unter 40l/h nichts an oder haben eine sehr hohe relative Abweichung. Aber bei 2 D5 sollten es schon mehr als 40l/h sein, gerade auf Vollgas.


----------



## Saberrider09 (29. Mai 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Nö. Die GPU selbst hat kaum thermische Masse und wird schnell warm. Der Kühler braucht dann eine Weile und das Wasser dann nochmal länger. Den Sprung, wo sich das Delta Chip-Kühlerboden einstellt, hast du praktisch direkt.
> 
> Welchen hast du noch gleich? Die AC High Flow Sensoren zeigen mitunter unter 40l/h nichts an oder haben eine sehr hohe relative Abweichung. Aber bei 2 D5 sollten es schon mehr als 40l/h sein, gerade auf Vollgas.


Die Highflow Next habe ich verbaut, aber sie zeigt nix an, habe beide Pumpen in der Aquasuite auf 100% eingestellt aber sie zeigt keinen Durchfluss an als gäbe es keinen.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Mai 2022)

Und er hat vorher geklappt?


----------



## Saberrider09 (29. Mai 2022)

Ja hat er vorm Umbau.  Wenn beide Pumpen auf 100% laufen müsste man doch auch richtig Bewegung im AGB sehen oder nicht? Da ist praktisch nix.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Mai 2022)

Gut, da könnte dann wirklich der Durchfluss komplett im Keller sein. Tachosignal von beiden Pumpen hast du?


----------



## Saberrider09 (29. Mai 2022)

Ja eine Pumpe läuft auf über 4000  RPM bei 100% und bei der anderen zeigt er keine Drehzahl an obwohl Stecker eingesteckt ist . Habe die Distropumpe noch mit angeschaltet und selbst da zeigt er nix an an Durchfluss. 3 Pumpen sind an aber null Durchfluss laut Sensor.


----------



## Saberrider09 (29. Mai 2022)

Habe jetzt nur einen Mora angeschlossen, jetzt habe ich einen Durchfluss von 120 Liter, beide Pumpen auf 20% und alles läuft. Bestimmt habe ich das vorher so  verschlaucht das  scheinbar kein Durchfluss bzw. zu geringer Durchfluss vorhanden war.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die AC High Flow Sensoren zeigen mitunter unter 40l/h nichts an oder haben eine sehr hohe relative Abweichung.


Die sollen eine Abweichung haben, denn meiner zeigt mir auch 30 l/h an.


----------



## Saberrider09 (29. Mai 2022)

Ich wollte mal den vorigen Aufbau mal zeigen anhand von Bildern. Vll erkennt wer was ich falsch gemacht habe oder woran das Problem liegen könnte.


----------



## Richu006 (30. Mai 2022)

Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als Stück für Stück azfbauen und immer wieder durchfluss checken.

Also erst 1 mora, dann 2, usw.

Oder mal alles mit Leitungswasser durch spülen, dann müsstest du ja sehen, wenn etwas zu ist.

Und fast nichts durchfliesst.


----------



## Nathenhale (30. Mai 2022)

Mal dir den lauf der Leitungen doch mal auf einem Plattpapier auf vlt. klärt sich dann direkt der Fehler.


----------



## Saberrider09 (30. Mai 2022)

Danke für eure Tipps, werde das mal berücksichtigen bzw. ausprobieren. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Schnellverbinder zu viele waren und dadurch  dann der Durchfluss zu gering wurde.


----------



## Saberrider09 (6. Juni 2022)

Habe es hinbekommen und es ist bisher alles Dicht. Habe die Pumpe mit dem externen Netzteil mehrere Stunden laufen lassen und nix ist läuft aus. Der Durchfluss nach dem Einschalten lag bei 240 Liter die Stunde. Jetzt habe ich es auf 120 bei 20% pro Pumpe am laufen.  Jetzt muss ich die Tage die Kabel ordentlich verlegen und das Chaos beseitigen.  Mal schauen ob alles dauerhaft passt und läuft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2022)

Also ein bisschen bekloppt ist das schon.

...aber geil.


----------



## Eyren (6. Juni 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Habe es hinbekommen und es ist bisher alles Dicht. Habe die Pumpe mit dem externen Netzteil mehrere Stunden laufen lassen und nix ist läuft aus. Der Durchfluss nach dem Einschalten lag bei 240 Liter die Stunde. Jetzt habe ich es auf 120 bei 20% pro Pumpe am laufen.  Jetzt muss ich die Tage die Kabel ordentlich verlegen und das Chaos beseitigen.  Mal schauen ob alles dauerhaft passt und läuft.


Ähm ja also so wie Alk sagt:


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ein bisschen bekloppt ist das schon.
> 
> ...aber geil.


Irgendwie schon geil aber so asymmetrisch....

Da fehlt ein vierter MoRa um das Bild abzurunden.


----------



## Saberrider09 (6. Juni 2022)

Ja ne Schraube hatte ich schon immer locker^^ Danke. Hätte vor 1 Jahr nicht gedacht das ich überhaupt mal einen Mora nehmen würde und jetzt sinds 3.


Eyren schrieb:


> Ähm ja also so wie Alk sagt:
> 
> Irgendwie schon geil aber so asymmetrisch....
> 
> Da fehlt ein vierter MoRa um das Bild abzurunden.


Hast recht, der vierte sollte auch dazu kommen, aber ich habe mich dann doch entschieden es bei "nur" 420er Moras zu lassen. Der kleine 360er flog dann aus Optischen Gründen und ehrlicherweise weil ich nicht sicher war 4 so anzuschliessen zu können das es passt dann raus.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (7. Juni 2022)

Hast ja keinen Platz mehr unter dem Tisch. Ist doch viel zu eng für die Füße? 

Davon abgesehen ist es natürlich geil und Nummer 4 fehlt noch

Direkt daneben das Bett? Wenn du mal müde vom zocken wirst?


----------



## DARPA (7. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Da fehlt ein vierter MoRa


Mir fehlt da irgendwie Platz für Arme und Beine


----------



## Saberrider09 (7. Juni 2022)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Hast ja keinen Platz mehr unter dem Tisch. Ist doch viel zu eng für die Füße?
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist es natürlich geil und Nummer 4 fehlt noch
> 
> Direkt daneben das Bett? Wenn du mal müde vom zocken wirst?


Mir reicht der Platz Problemlos und mich stört das so nicht, bin aber auch ein kleiner Mensch^^
Mein PC steht im Schlafzimmer weil ich keinen anderen Raum habe wo ich ihn hinstellen möchte. Bliebe nur noch das Wohnzimmer aber da will ich keinen PC stehen haben, da ich den Platz anders nutzen möchte, und ein Schreibtisch dann nicht mehr wirklich in den Raum passt neben Esstisch, Couchtisch und Wohnwand.


----------



## Saberrider09 (11. Juni 2022)

So alles läuft bisher ohne Probleme, lautlos und sogar die Verkabelung hat ohne Probleme geklappt.  Pumpen muss ich doch nicht wechseln, was eine gute Entkoppelung so ausmacht.


----------



## Saberrider09 (18. Juni 2022)

Die Temperatur der GPU gefällt mir garnicht, fast 60 Grad nach ein paar Minuten Furmark sind echt nicht so prall. Klar ist das nicht bedenklich, aber bei der WaKü sollte es doch eher etwas weniger sein. Die Temperatur springt innerhalb von rund 25 Grad auf über 40 Grad das ist sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2022)

Mehr Daten!


----------



## Saberrider09 (19. Juni 2022)

10:36 gestartet. Wassertemperatur 26.4 Grad
Direkt hoch auf 50 Grad, sofort beendet nach Screenshot. Bei 3 420er Mora plus 2 intern 360er. Durchfluss 136 L/H


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2022)

Also so grob 25K Delta. Schlechter als es sollte, aber da ist RTX3000 ja immer schwierig. Da sitzen die Kühler gefühlt nie perfekt. Was sagte der Hotspot?


----------



## Saberrider09 (19. Juni 2022)

Einmal im Idle und 1 mal etwa 30 Sekunden Furmark.

Normal ist das für mich nicht. Mit dem vorigen Aufbau waren es knapp 50 Grad nach 1 Stunde


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2022)

Wenn irgendwas an den Temps nicht stimmt und die Wakü funktioniert, sprich Wassertemp und Durchfluss passen, dann ist es immer der Sitz des Blocks. Kommt bei RTX3000 halt oft vor.


----------



## Saberrider09 (19. Juni 2022)

Dann werde ich den Kühlblock mal abnehmen wenn ich passende Wäremleitpads habe . Gute Wärmeleitpaste habe ich schon hier.
Mich wundert nur warum die tTmps mit einem Mora eher schlechter werden, an der GPU bzw. an dem internen Aufbau habe ich nix geändert außer einen Ablasshahn an der Distro zu befestigen.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2022)

Über die Zeit kann sich das Pcb etwas biegen und den Kontakt zwischen GPU und Kühler verschlechtern. Änderungen an den Radiatoren beeinflussen die Wassertemp, nicht das Delta GPU zu Wasser. Daran ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Saberrider09 (19. Juni 2022)

Kann es auch an zu viel Luft im System liegen? Ich habe mal während der Rechner an ist oben die Verschlussschraube am AGB geöffnet und das Wasser stieg an. Habe etwas dann abgelassen, so das es nicht mehr ansteigt. Eher Nebensächlich?


----------



## Defenz0r (19. Juni 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Kann es auch an zu viel Luft im System liegen? Ich habe mal während der Rechner an ist oben die Verschlussschraube am AGB geöffnet und das Wasser stieg an. Habe etwas dann abgelassen, so das es nicht mehr ansteigt. Eher Nebensächlich?


Naja jemand anderes hier hatte empfohlen mit Leitungswasser zu spuelen. Das ist eine ganz schlechte Idee weil es sehr Kalkhaltig sein koennte. Wenn du wirklich durchspuelst, dann bitte mit einem geeignetem Mittel...


----------



## Saberrider09 (19. Juni 2022)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Naja jemand anderes hier hatte empfohlen mit Leitungswasser zu spuelen. Das ist eine ganz schlechte Idee weil es sehr Kalkhaltig sein koennte. Wenn du wirklich durchspuelst, dann bitte mit einem geeignetem Mittel...


Habe nix durchgespült, benutze nur DP Ultra. Sauber sollte alles sein, dachte nur das vll noch zu viel Luft im System sein könnte. In den Agbs sieht man allerdings keine Luftblasen.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Kann es auch an zu viel Luft im System liegen?


Würde man am Durchfluss merken. Gerade in den feinen Kühlstrukturen sammelt sich nie Luft, nur alles andere, was man nicht im Kreislauf haben will.


Defenz0r schrieb:


> Naja jemand anderes hier hatte empfohlen mit Leitungswasser zu spuelen. Das ist eine ganz schlechte Idee weil es sehr Kalkhaltig sein koennte.


1. Man spült natürlich nochmal nach, um die Reste davon rauszubekommen. Um Produktionsrückstände rauszubekommen, ist viel Wasser mit ordentlich Druck dahinter sehr hilfreich. Chemie brauchts beim Mora nicht. Außer irgendwelche Späne ist da nichts drin.
2. Ablagerungen erkennt man auch am Durchfluss. Wenn die so schwerwiegend sind, dass sie die Temperaturen merklich verschlechtern, ist der Durchfluss weit geringer.
3. So viel Kalt ist im Wasser nicht. Klar, man sieht Kalkflecken, aber paar Tropfen Kraneberger auf 2l Kühlflüssigkeit sind keine Katastrophe.
4. Ich geh jetzt meinen neuen, zweiten Mora mit Leitungswasser spülen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (19. Juni 2022)

Durchfluss ist zumindestens laut Sensor in Ordnung. Bei 25% je Pumpe bkn ich bei knapp 140 Liter die Stunde. Wenn ich 1 auf 100% stelle geht es sogar auf fast 200 Liter hoch.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juni 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Kann es auch an zu viel Luft im System liegen? Ich habe mal während der Rechner an ist oben die Verschlussschraube am AGB geöffnet und das Wasser stieg an. Habe etwas dann abgelassen, so das es nicht mehr ansteigt. Eher Nebensächlich?



Zeichne mal den Temperaturverlauf über 5-10 Minuten auf, idealerweise 2-3 mal hintereinander mit nur kurzen Pausen. Dann kann man das besser abschätzen. Grob gesagt wird alles <20 Sekunden vom Wärmeübergang GPU-Kühler dominiert, alles >20 Minuten vom Wärmeübergang Kühler-Wasser und alles dazwischen muss man sich genauer angucken. 50 °C sind jetzt aber auch noch nicht übermäßig viel absolut.


----------



## Saberrider09 (20. Juni 2022)

Werde ich heute Abend mal machen.  Die Wassertemperatur steigt aktuell immer schnell bis 27 Grad an, vll liegts aber auch an den Temperaturen draußen oder drinnen oder der Luftfeuchtigkeit. Gestern war es so das ich 1 Stunde  Furmark laufen lies und die Temperatur der GPU bei 59-60 Grad sich einpendelte. Die Wassertemperatur war bei 34,5 Grad. Nachdem ich den PC dann zum abkühlen dann ne halbe Stunde ausgemacht hatte waren es beim Einschalten laut Sensor noch 30 Grad Wassertemperatur. Schon ne Ansage bei insgesamt 5 Radis die ich im Einsatz habe .

Das System heizt gut auf^^ 
Vorher mit 2 Moras waren 25 Grad Wassertemperatur so das Maximum. Ob das am Wetter liegt das weiß ich nicht, keine Erfahrung bisher zu dieser Jahreszeit sammeln können.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juni 2022)

Raumtemperatur kannst du einfach aufaddieren. Wenn es bislang bei 20 °C Raumtemperatur 25 °C Wasser waren und jetzt bei 30 °C sind es 35 °C, hat sich gar nichts geändert.


----------



## Saberrider09 (20. Juni 2022)

Gut zu Wissen, Danke 😊


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2022)

Unter Raumtemperatur kommst du halt nicht, egal wieviel Moras dran hängen. Delta zu Luft muss du auch dazu rechnen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (20. Juni 2022)

Danke. Muss ich halt mal die Grafikkarte ausbauen und gucken was bei der Montage schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## Saberrider09 (21. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BcqeEWlAHeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe mal ein  Video dazu hochgeladen, vll hilft das weiter.


----------



## Swordper (28. Juni 2022)

Ich werde mein System nun auch erweitern um einen 420er MoRa. Im Gehäuse habe ich einen 480er Radiator ohne Lüfter, (das ganze Gehäuse hat keine Lüfter mehr), von Watercool und extern einen 360er MoRa mit 18Lüftern.  Da in meinem Kopf nun der Gedanke an ein Geräuschloses System sich vermanifestiert  hat kommt nun ein 420er MoRa dazu und ich werde mal schauen wie sich das Ganze passiv verhält. Gekühlt werden muss ein 5950er Ryzen und ne Nvidia 3090.


----------



## Saberrider09 (28. Juni 2022)

Dann hast du ja ein ähnliches System wie ich. Mich würde dann interessieren wie die Temps deiner GPU sind wenn du fertig mit dem Umbau bist. Bei mir passt es bis auf die GPU, die will nicht mitspielen^^


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2022)

Also mit einem 360er Mora + 420 intern + 240 intern, kann ich nicht passiv betreiben. Habe es schon oft versucht, um gezielt eine Wassertemperatur von 47 °C zu erreichen. Denn dann kann ich Luft besser mit hoher Drehzahl der Pumpe rausbekommen. Würde ich aber die Lüfter mit 47 °C nicht anstellen, dann würde die Wassertemperatur langsam aber sicher noch weiter ansteigen.

Hier im Forum hat es auch mal jemand mit 3x 420er Mora versucht und es passiv auch nicht hinbekommen. Lüfter müssen daher immer mit laufen, aber dann reichen auch langsame Drehzahlen aus. Meine Lüfter laufen auch nur zwischen 500 und 600 U/min und ich könnte sie auch langsamer drehen lassen, wenn ich eine etwas höhere Wassertemperatur dazu in Kauf nehme.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Juni 2022)

Es ist lange her, dass ich mal Passivradiatoren getestet habe, aber damals kam ein 360 core bei einem System mit 250 W Leistungsaufnahme auf 20,4 K delta vertikal und 17,2 K, wenn man ihn horizontal aufhängt. Gekühlt wurden CPU, GPU und Mainboard, das heißt abzüglich Netzteilineffizienz dürften rund 150 bis 200 W abgeführt worden sein und wenn man bei den Temperaturen schmerzbefreit ist/im Hochsommer nicht kälter als mit Luftkühlung unterwegs sein will, dürfte ein unverkleideter 420 bis zu 200 W im Alltag handeln können. Bei deren drei müsste ein aktueller Spielerechner also drin sein, aber mit einem allein kommt man nicht weit über Leerlauf hinaus.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2022)

Leerlauf würde bei mir auch gehen, aber in Games würde ich 50°C mit der Wassertemperatur nach zirka 30-40 Minuten erreichen.

Wenn ich in Games 47 °C erreicht habe und aus dem Game raus gehe, dann geht die Temperatur ohne laufende Lüfter wieder runter.

Bei mir sind es in Games etwa 400 Watt die gekühlt werden müssen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2022)

Ich hab damals mit einem MoRa420 optional passiv laufen lassen (Lüfter über Steckerleiste abschaltbar). Idle/Officebetrieb gar kein Problem, Spielbetrieb ging, waren aber unschöne Wassertemperaturen um die 50°C (also >25K Delta) bei i7-5960X@4,2 GHz + TitanXP (zusammen also irgendwas um die 300-400W Abwärme beim spielen).
Eine RTX3090+5950X (was >400W Abwärme wären unter hoher Last) kriegste passiv eher nicht gekühlt bzw. nur mit sehr warmem Wasser.

Bei mir hats einen großen Unterschied gemacht ob der MoRa waagerecht oder senkrecht angeordnet war. Für ersteres hatte ich keinen Platz, das war nur als Experiment mal gemacht worden und führte zu fast 10K niedrigeren Wassertemperaturen (ich vermute durch den recht großen Lamellenabstand des MoRa funktioniert natürliche Konvektion da ziemlich gut - zusätzlich waren in meiner alten Wohnung die Fenster nicht besonders dicht so dass am Boden vielleicht doch fremdbewegte Luft vorhanden war...). Das wird dich bei so starker Hardware aber auch nicht retten.

Wenn du schon einen aktiven MoRa hast könnte man doch die Lüfter so nach Wassertemperatur regeln, dass sie erst ab 45°C oder sowas anspringen? Bei nem zusätzlichen passiven Mora im Kreis solltest du da nur bei langen sessions in warmem Wohnzimmer ankommen.

Aber seien wir ehrlich - wenn du schon nen MoRa hast: Der hat doch mit auf gefühlten 3 UPM geregelten Lüftern genug Power und ist praktisch lautlos. Ich hatte da Lüfter bei 400-500UPM oder sowas dran laufen... damit kühlste locker ein Kilowatt weg wenns sein muss.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2022)

Ich lasse meine Lüfter unter Last auch mit etwa 500 U/min laufen und dann höre ich immer noch nichts. Mit Idle laufen nur die internen Lüfter mit etwa 350 U/min, damit weiterhin ein leichter Luftstrom besteht und eine gewisse Wassertemperatur gehalten wird und mein Mora schaltet die Lüfter erst mit 30 °C des Wassers ein.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Juni 2022)

Ordentliche Lüfter lassen sich in üblicherweise subjektiv unhörbare Bereiche runterregeln und reichen bei fast allen Szenarien aus, um die Wassertemperatur niedrig genug zu halten. Natürlich spricht auch wenig gegen einen semi-passiven Betrieb, aber eben auch nicht viel dafür.


----------



## Saberrider09 (30. Juni 2022)

Ich komme auf 41 Lüfter und kann das bestätigen man hört die nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juni 2022)

Genau, denn die Drehzahlen sind immer ausschlaggebend und nicht die Anzahl der Lüfter.

Semipassiv betreibe ich am Mora nur, um etwas Energie zu sparen, denn es würde auch nichts ausmachen, sie mit Idle, mit niedriger Drehzahl mitlaufen zu lassen. Für den Sommer habe ich sogar ein Profil, wo alle Lüfter mit einer niedrigen Drehzahl laufen.


----------



## Viking30k (7. Juli 2022)

Ich habe 13 Gehäuse Lüfter und 8 noctua a20 auf 2 mora 420 hört man nicht


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (8. Juli 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Natürlich spricht auch wenig gegen einen semi-passiven Betrieb, aber eben auch nicht viel dafür.



Weniger Verschleiß am Lüfter und weniger Staub im Mora wären gute Gründe für einen semi-passiven Betrieb. 




IICARUS schrieb:


> Genau, denn die Drehzahlen sind immer ausschlaggebend und nicht die Anzahl der Lüfter.


Dem kann ich aufgrund von Erfahrung wegen der Physik nicht völlig zustimmen, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal. 
Im Großen und Ganzen ist aber wirklich rein die Drehzahl ausschlaggebend.


----------

